# Continental Race King vs. Schwalbe Racing Ralph



## bluebohne (14. September 2009)

Ich benötige eine Entscheidungshilfe welcher der bessere Wettkampfreifen ist. 
Was haltet Ihr von diesen beiden? 

- Continental Race King
- Schwalbe Racing Ralph

CU 
bluebohne


----------



## DAMDAM (14. September 2009)

Ich bin bis jetzt schon einige Reifen gefahren und finde den idealen Reifen gibt es nicht! 

Zu den beiden Modellen kann ich dir sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr den Racing Ralph in 2,1" gefahren bin und dieses Jahr bei schlechterem Wetter eine Kombi aus Rocket Ron 2,1" vorne und RaRa 2,1" hinten. 

Gegen Mitte der Saison habe ich dann auch mal den Race King 2,2" Supersonic ausprobiert und finde, dass der Reifen subjektiv besser abrollt und durch sein größeres Volumen eine bessere Dämpfung und besseren Grip mit sich bringt. In meiner Pannenstatistik steht es relativ unentschieden. Die Racing Ralphs haben mich in 2 Rennen mit Milch schon im Stich gelassen, den Race King bin ich Schläuchen gefahren und habe auch schon einige Löcher in der Krasse und der Lauffläche. 

Ich würde dir bei einem Wettkampfreifen auf jedenfall zu der 2,2" Variante des Race King in Supersonicausführung raten (wahrscheinlich eher mit Michelin C4 Schläuchen fahren). Der Verschleiß ist zwar höher als bei den Racing Ralph, aber alles in allem ist der Reifen der bessere Allroun der für den Raceeinsatz, auch wenn er etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebohne (16. September 2009)

Hallo DAMDAM,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und Anregung. 

bluebohne


----------



## NinerRider (16. September 2009)

Wie DAMDAM schon sagt, es hängt wirklich vom Kurs, Wetter und persönlicher Fahrweise ab welcher Reifen am besten funktioniert.

Ich bin in diesem Jahr den Racing Ralph 2.4 und den Conti Mountain King 2.4 vorne gefahren und den Maxxis Crossmark 2.1, Kenda Small Block Eight 2.1 und Conti Race King 2.2 hinten. Alle in 29", schlauchlos mit Stan's. Obwohl einige der Trails hier sehr scharfe Steine haben, hatte ich mit keinem der Reifen Probleme.

Da wir auf den meisten Kursen 'ne Menge Sand und Schotter haben, kommt der Race King für mich als Vorderreifen nicht in Frage. Meine handling skills sind so schlecht, dass ich auf jeden Fall einen Reifen mit tieferem Profil brauche. 

Der Racing Ralph ist sicherlich der leichtere und schnellere Reifen von beiden, aber sobald es matschig wird fährt sich der Mountain King besser. Auf Kursen mit 'ner Menge scharfer Steinkanten würde ich auch eher den Mountain King wählen.

Momentan fahre ich als Hinterreifen den Small Block Eight am liebsten. Ausser auf nassen Wurzeln haftet der Reifen überall. Selbst Sand ist kein Problem was micht wirklich überrascht hat bei dem Profil des Reifens. Der Race King ist knapper Zweiter, aber der Small Block Eight ist ca. 70g leichter. Der Crossmark ist ein echter Allrounder, ist aber auch langsamer als die anderen beiden.


----------

